# How do I toast Pecans?



## Forney (Feb 26, 2002)

I have a recipe that calls for using pecans that were toasted in butter. How does one toast pecans? I'm guessing that I should do that in the oven, but at what temperature? Wouldn't the oil content of the pecans make it easy to burn them, especially using butter? How should I apply the butter? I'm half tempted to toss them in a skillet with butter and cook them over the range.

Thanks for any advice!!

-Eric


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2002)

Fornay,

That's exactly what I would do.  When I toast pecans I just use a dry, hot, skillet and keep them moving.  I don't even use the butter.  But, maybe the butter is for a certain flavor needed in the recipe?  My thought is why use a "bad" fat when pecans are a "good" fat.

I do pine nuts in the oven but I have to stand there and not get distracted!!!!


----------



## RockAndFire (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I'm only a couple of years late on this thread, but here goes nothin.

If I'm feeling fancy I like to toast some pecans and throw them onto a salad.  I haven't made that for ages, but let me see if I can remember how to do it.

I usually melt some butter in a cup.  Just enough to evenly cover your pecans.  They don't need to swim in the butter.  Either pour it over your pecans, or pour your pecans into the cup with the butter.  Doesn't matter which way, as long as you coat them.  Then either spread them out single layer in a jelly roll pan, or cookie sheet (non-stick preferred).  I believe cookie sheet would be best, but I have used both.  Slip them into the oven for 8-10 minutes @ around 325 or 350.  Keep an eye on them though.  If you have a new sexy oven then you shouldn't have to worry about hot spots within the oven, but if you have an old maid of an oven like me that likes to burn things just for the hell of it, then make sure they don't burn.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 16, 2004)

Pecans are pretty much a Christmas tradition in my family. The recipes vary but my favorite goes something like this: Enough pecans, butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and honey to make it gooey, spread over a buttered baking dish and bake at medium-high heat for 10-20 minutes (?). I want to say that it's German but I'm not sure. Might be Scandinavian. Either way, I'll post the true recipe when I find it!


----------



## Iris (May 30, 2004)

I'm toasting the nuts in the oven, without any other fat. First I line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Then I place them in a single layer on the baking sheet. Put them in the oven at 350 F on the middle rung for about 5-12 minutes it depends what kind of nuts you are toasting. They are done when they are fragrant. Toss them once or twice during the toasting time. 
I love toasted sunflower kernels, pine nuts, pumkin seeds or walnuts sprinkled over salads. Toasted cashews I use in some Asian dishes.

Iris


----------



## MJ (May 30, 2004)

Iris said:
			
		

> I toast my nuts in the oven, without any other fat. First I line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Then I place them in a single layer on the baking sheet. Put them in the oven at 350 F on the middle rung for about 5-12 minutes it depends what kind of nuts you are toasting. They are done when they are fragrant. Toss them once or twice during the toasting time.
> I love toasted sunflower kernels, pine nuts, pumkin seeds or walnuts sprinkled over salads. Toasted cashews I use in some Asian dishes.
> 
> Iris



That almost sounds painfull!!?? just kidding!!


----------



## Iris (May 30, 2004)

:?:

sorry if my English is that bad    It's not my mother tongue and I'm still learning......


----------



## Iris (May 30, 2004)

already changed it     

Yes I'm German. The website belongs to a friend of mine. I'm translating her recipes, because there was a frequent demand for an English version of her cookbook.   

Iris


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

Hey Iris... *VERY* nice website you have there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AND you have a recipe for potato pancakes with apple sauce!!!! One of my favorites, but I didnt know how to make it properly.


----------



## Iris (May 31, 2004)

Hi Sushi,

thanks     And there are lots more to come!!!!!!     
Well, if you need help finding a German recipe, let me know. I might be able to help you to find it.    

Iris


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2004)

DC...can you store the pecans once you toast them like that? Or do they not last long enough to store. That sounds absolutely sinful.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2004)

God :!: I love Toasted Pecans. Goin out to get some now.


----------

